# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  هل تدري ما معنى أنّ الأرواح جنود مجندة ?

## أسماء

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هل تدريي ما معنى أنّ الأرواح جنود مجندة ? 
 عن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت سمعت النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم يقول :
 (( الأرواح جنود مجندة فما تعارف منها ائتلف و ما تناكر منها اختلف )) " 1 " قال ابن حجر رحمه الله في شرح الحديث : ( الأرواح جنود مجندة ) 
قال الخطابي : يحتمل أن يكون إشارة إلى معنى التشاكل في الخير و الشر
 و الصلاح و الفساد 
و أن الخير من الناس يحن إلى شكله
 و الشرير نظير ذلك يميل إلى نظيره 
 فتعارف الأرواح يقع بحسب الطباع التي جبلت عليها من خير و شر 
فإذا اتفقت تعارفت ، و إذا اختلفت تناكرت 
و يحتمل أن يراد الإخبار عن بدء الخلق في حال الغيب  
على ما جاء أن الأرواح خلقت  قبل الأجسام 
و كانت تلتقي فتتشاءم ، فلما حلت بالأجسام تعارفت بالأمر الأول 
فصار تعارفها و تناكرها على ما سبق من العهد المتقدم .
و قال غيره : 
المراد أن  الأرواح أول ما خلقت..... خلقت على قسمين .
 و معنى تقابلها أن الأجساد التي فيها الأرواح إذا التقت في الدنيا ائتلفت 
أو اختلفت على حسب ما خلقت عليه الأرواح في الدنيا إلى غير ذلك بالتفارف .
قلت: و لا يعكر عليه أن بعض المتنافرين ربما ائتلفا ، لأنه محمول على مبدأ التلاقي 
فإنه يتعلق بأصل الخلقة بغير سبب .
و أما في ثاني الحال فيكون مكتسبا لتجدد و صف يقتضي الألفة بعد النفرة 
كإيمان الكافر ........... و............ إحسان المسيء .
و قوله ( جنود مجندة ) 
أي أجناس مجنسة أو جموع مجمعة .
قال ابن الجوزي : 
و يستفاد من هذا الحديث أن الإنسان إذا وجد من نفسه نفرة ممن له فضيلة أو صلاح
 فينبغي أن يبحث عن المقتضي لذلك ليسعى في إزالته 
حتى يتخلص من الوصف المذموم ، و كذلك القول في عكسه .
و قال القرطبي : 
الأرواح و إن اتفقت في كونها أرواحا لكنها تتمايز بأمور مختلفة تتنوع بها 
 فتتشاكل أشخاص النوع الواحد و تتناسب بسبب ما اجتمعت فيه من المعنى الخاص لذلك النوع للمناسبة ، و لذلك نشاهد أشخاص كل نوع تألف نوعها و تنفر من مخالفها 
ثم إنا نجد بعض أشخاص النوع الواحد يتآلف .
و قال النووي رحمه الله في شرحه : 
قوله صلى الله عليه و سلم (( الأرواح جنود مجندة ، و ما تناكر منها اختلف ) ) 
قال العلماء : 
معناه جموع مجتمعة ، أو أنواع مختلفة 
و أما تعارفها فهو لأمر جعلها الله عليه
و قيل :
 إنها موافقة صفاتها التي جعلها الله عليها ، و تناسبها في شيمها 
و قيل : 
 لأنها خلقت مجتمعة ، ثم فرقت في أجسادها 
 فمن وافق بشيمه ألفه ، و من باعده نافره و خالفه .
و قال الخطابي و غيره : 
تآلفها هو ما خلقها الله عليه من السعادة أو الشقاوة في المبتدأ 
و كانت الأرواح قسمين متقابلين .
فإذا تلاقت الأجساد في الدنيا ائتلفت و احتلفت بحسب ما خلقت عليه 
 فيميل الأخيار ........ إلى ........... الأخيار 
و الأشرار  ...........إلى .......... الأشرار 
و الله أعـــــــــــــــلم  
" 1 " الراوي: أبو هريرة  -  خلاصة الدرجة: صحيح  
-  المحدث: مسلم  -  المصدر: المسند الصحيح  
-  الصفحة أو الرقم: 2638

----------


## أسماء

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الشيخ الدكتور سفر بن عبدالرحمن الحوالي 
من درس: اسباب محبة الله للعبد 

قال بعض السلف : [لو أن العبد أطاع الله سبحانه وتعالى في جوف صخرة صماء في شدة الظلماء، لألقى الله محبته في قلوب عباده المؤمنين، ولو أن العبد عصى الله سبحانه وتعالى في جوف صخرة صماء في شدة الظلماء، لألقى الله بغضه في قلوب عباده المؤمنين ] سبحان الله! 
إن عالم القلوب والأرواح عالم آخر غير تلك العوالم المادية التي هي محدودة بقوانين معينة، فإنك إذا تذوقت طعاماً من الأطعمة، ووجدت طعمه جيداً أكلته وأحببته، وإذا وجدت طعمه أو رائحته غير ذلك أبغضته، فهذا قانون جعله الله سبحانه وتعالى لهذا الشيء، أما أن ترى أو تسمع عن شخص فتحبه، ثم تسمع بآخر ربما كان ظاهره الخير والصلاح فتبغضه، فهذا دليل على أن لهذا العالم قوانينه وسننه ونواميسه الخاصة به. 

ومن أسرار عالم القلوب والأرواح ما ورد عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في قوله: {الأرواح جنود مجندة؛ ما تعارف منها ائتلف، وما تناكر منها اختلف} (رواه الامام البخاري عن عائشة(3336 )،رواه الإمام مسلم 2638عن ابى هريرة ) 
كيف تكون الأرواح جنود مجندة؟ 
يقول بعض المبطلين المتأولين من الصوفية : إن ذلك كان عند تلاقي الأرواح وتعارفها في عالم الأرواح قبل أن تخرج إلى عالم الدنيا، حيث كان لها جولان حول العرش قبل أن يضعها في الأجساد، وقد تعارفت هناك، ففي الدنيا إذا تلاقى اثنان، وكانت روحهما قد تعارفتا هناك، حصل بينهما التعارف والتآلف. ولكننا لسنا بحاجة إلى هذا الكلام؛ لأن التعارف والتآلف لا يكون إلا بمثل ما نطق به الحديث، فإن المتقي يحب المتقي، فإذا رأيت تقياً مثلك لدقائق أو لساعات، فإنك ستحبه وتشعر بأنك قد صحبته العمر كله؛ لأنك وجدت في قلبك ميلاً شديداً إلى حبه، وهو يشعر بذلك أيضاً؛ لأنكما اتفقتما على تقوى الله سبحانه وتعالى، وإن التقيت بشخص آخر مظهره أو كلامه فيه ما فيه، ولكنه لم يكن تقياً، فإنك تجد في نفسك النفور منه، وربما هو يشعر بذلك أيضاً. 

ولهذا نجد في عهد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن الأخيار من الصحابة الكرام كانوا يتحابون رضوان الله تعالى عليهم، وكانت هناك المحبة القوية بين المهاجرين منهم والأنصار، وكانوا يعيشون بتواد وتراحم فيما بينهم، ونجد أن المنافقين كان بعضهم يميل إلى بعض، ويتناجون فيما بينهم بالإثم في مجلس النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، بل حتى في الجهاد يكونون وحدهم، وهم كذلك في أي مكان، حتى إنهم بنوا مسجد الضرار ليكون مركزاً لتجمع وتكتل النفاق، واتخذوه ضراراً وتفريقاً بين المؤمنين، وإرصاداً لمن حارب الله ورسوله من قبل، فلو جاء منافق من هجر أو البحرين أو اليمن، فإنه سينزل عند عبد الله بن أبي وطائفته، ولو جاء مؤمن تقي من أطراف الدنيا، لنزل عند أبي بكر أو عمر أو عثمان أو علي أوطلحة أو أحد الصحابة الأخيار، فالنفوس ما تعارف منها ائتلف، وما تناكر منها اختلف، وكل يميل إلى من هو على شاكلته، فالمؤمن إذا ذهب إلى أي بلد من بلدان العالم، فإنه يبحث أولاً عن المسجد، فإن وجد مسجداً، فإنه يسأل: هل هذا المسجد لـأهل السنة لأصلي معهم وأجتمع بهم إليهم؟ ولكن من كان من أهل الفجور والفسق والمعاصي -عياذاً بالله- فإنه أول ما يسأل عن أماكن الفجور والمعاصي والدعارة.. 

نسأل الله العفو والعافية.

معنى حديث الأرواح جنود مجندة

:::والله اسأل ان ينفعني واياكنّ به :::

----------


## أبوفردوس

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## ناجية أحمد

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## أسماء

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
عفوا الموضوع الثاني منقول ... ( معنى حديث الأرواح جنود مجندة ) 



> :والله اسأل ان ينفعني واياكنّ به


و الله اسأل ان ينفعني و اياكم به

----------


## أسماء

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

  أخ  أبوفردوس

 أخ ناجية أحمد
  و فيكما بارك 
شكرا على المرور الطيب

----------


## أم سلمة

جزاك الله خيرا يا أختي

----------


## أسماء

> جزاك الله خيرا يا أختي


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
مشكورة أختي الفاضلة أم سلمة على مرورك الطيب

----------


## أبو الخطاب السنحاني

جزاك الله خيرا
قال علامة اليمن الشيخ الناصح الأمين
يحيى بن على الحجوري حفظه الله 
إياك أيها السُني أن يُداخلك الهوى فتدافع عن باطل على حساب زيد أو عبيد

----------


## أسماء

> جزاك الله خيرا
> 
> قال علامة اليمن الشيخ الناصح الأمين
> يحيى بن على الحجوري حفظه الله 
> 
> إياك أيها السُني أن يُداخلك الهوى فتدافع عن باطل على حساب زيد أو عبيد


 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته 
بارك الله فيك أخي الفاضل لمرورك الكريم

----------


## عبد الرحمن العسيري

بارك الله فيكم وصدق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم

----------


## الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه

بوركت غاليتي أسماء وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## هطول المطر

بارك الله فيك

----------


## ابوعمارالغامدي

أسأل الله أن ينفع بعلمكم شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------

